# New Boy - He's Here!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just can't keep it quiet any longer .... I have a new boy coming tomorrow evening and I was excited before but now I am just so gitty I can't even think about sleeping!!!

Long story short, I was gifted a Nubian Buckling. I briefly had seen a picture of him and of the dams udder and really liked him but didn't think anything more about it - till I found out he was coming to live with me (more back story to this but I won't get into it at this time). Anyway, I arranged transport for him, and that was for him to be picked up at the Boise Dairy show this weekend and brought up North to me.

The show was a 2 day show - 2 rings each day - Doe and Buck show.

Anyway - I just got a message about 30 min ago - the person that is bringing him to be shows Obers - and I guess my boy, Eclipse, was entered into the show, so she decided what the heck she would show him for me.... well he took Grand Champion AND Best of Breed in Both Rings!!! Now I don't know if he was shown yesterday or not - but I was SHOCKED!!! I am so excited that I couldn't keep quiet and now hubby knows that there is a new goat coming tomorrow (slipped my mind to tell him ... tehehehee)

So once he gets home, we will get pics with his ribbons and post them up - these are my FIRST ribbons .... It is a huge booster for me for when i go to show my girls in 3 weeks!


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: New Boy Arriving Monday (tomorrow)*

How exciting! Can't wait to see pics of him!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: New Boy Arriving Monday (tomorrow)*

Thats just wonderful!! Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Boy Arriving Monday (tomorrow)*

Thank you both - I am just so excited!!! This afternoon can not come fast enough!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: New Boy Arriving Monday (tomorrow)*

WOW! How exicting for you! Can't wait to see this wonderfull guy!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: New Boy Arriving Monday (tomorrow)*

Oh this is awesome news! Cant wait to "meet" him! What a boost into showing for you hu? That is sooo cool!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Boy Arriving Monday (tomorrow)*

If what she sent me about his wins is accurate - He only needs one more leg to finish - guess i will be finding me a buck ring to get him into!! Everything around here is only a doe show ;-(


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Boy Arriving Monday (tomorrow)*

Oh my gosh - just received a text - they are 2 hours away!!! So excited!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: New Boy Arriving Monday (tomorrow)*

Is he there yet? I can't wait for pics! Congrats!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Boy Arriving Monday (tomorrow)*

we are meeting in town in 1.5 hours!! did find out he took a reserve Grand Champ on Saturday also!!!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: New Boy Arriving Monday (tomorrow)*

Weeelll... Do you have photos for us? What is his lineage?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Boy Arriving Monday (tomorrow)*

He's Here - He's Here!!! Pics uploading now!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Introducing my new Nubian Herdsire - Grande Ronde Cosmos Eclipse!!!

Sire: Remuda Winter Cosmos AI

SSS: Amberwood's Frosty Chancellor
SS: Mystery Creek Jedi
SSD:Mystery Creek Javalin
Sire: Amberwood's Jedi's Winter Frost
SDS: Wind-Drift's Beau's Bolero
SD: Jibarski Bo's Secret Whisper
SDD: De Novo Supreme Secret
Remuda Winter Cosmos AI 
DSS: Copper-Hill Alginon's Breakaway
DS: GCH Copper-Hill Breakaway Sonset (pending)
DSD: Copper-Hill Winter Sunrise
Dam: GCH Remuda BS Bess Celeste 11*M
DDS: Longman's RPL Skywalker
DD: Sungai Mara's SW Bess 10*M
DDD: Ruel Tobie's J Mara 9*M

Dam: Grande Ronde Walk This Way Esme

D: Grande Ronde Eleanor
S: Kastdemur's Walk This Way

He just got home, out of the truck, and straight to pictures - he was a little freaked out - so please bare with the pics 




























So one more - and he will be finished!!! He is 12 weeks - can you believe it and already has 1 reserve grand, 2 grand champs, and 2 Best of Breeds - Plus a silver tray from Best of Breed and one from Jr. Champ!!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW!!! That is pretty amazing so... how did you end up with him?? U said u didn't want to go into that much detail earlier...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! He is gorgeous...color as well as build!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow he is beautiful and only 1 ribbon left you are soooo LUCKY!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Story - My very good friend Addie (Proctor Hill Farms in MA) had found him on "come to the farm" auction to raise money for the Boise ID show that was this weekend. She put a low bid on him - never thinking she would win it. a week or so later, her Nubian doe kids out with a stunning buckling that she wants to keep - meanwhile the joke starts between her, her husband, and me - that if she wins it - it is coming to live with me. I am like what ever - she aint winning it - so sure what ever. Well She WINS HIM!!!! LOL!!! so here he is! I got him from Boise Idaho up to me WAY north Idaho and now Eclipse will be living with me as my new herd sire for my 2 nubi girls!! 

Eclipse's sire's twin brother (so his uncle) lives not far from me - and he is a *B CH and GORGEOUS himself and appraised out at a 90 VEE as a 4 year old! So I have high hopes for Eclipse!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! He looks great! :hi5: 
It is wonderful that it all worked out like that! Meant to be!


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

He's lovely!


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:drool: What a drop dead gorgeous boy you got!!! I love the side view picture of him (first pic with no ribbons)... I could look at that all day long. He is bee-yew-tee-ful!! Ever thought about vacationing in Oregon this fall? I've got some does that would love to meet him! :wink: 

Love his pedigree too... You have definitely got a keeper there, and methinks you will go far with him in your herd! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, I have a feeling that I am going to be looking for a couple more nubi doelings for him - LOL I honestly did not expect him to be this nice!!! I have one PB Doe and one NOA doe. i am supposed to be getting a PB doeling back this year- IF one is ever born .....


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

That's the way it goes... When you're not seriously goat shopping, the doelings are EVERYWHERE, and then when you do start getting serious about adding to your herd... POOF! They suddenly seem to become an endangered species! :wink:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Goat Song that is so true. When I was shopping for a doeling it was hard to find one. Now I am thinking about a buckling and choices are slim. Allison, I am glad things worked out for you with transport. He is beautiful and all those ribbbons, that is great.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats he is gorgeous.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

yea yea!!! congrats!!! SOoOoO excited for you!!! That's awesome! I wish my goats came with ribbons! LOL


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

What handsome boy!!  

I've got a dry yearling out of Constellation, Comos' brother. I had a daughter, too, but turns out she was sterile.  Her littermate brother is Carma's(yearling) sire.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! He is absolutely stunning! I understand why he did sooo darn good! I'm really excited to see his kids! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you get your dry yearling from Sandy? Or was it before she owned Conner? I had no idea that he was a nephew to Conner until someone told me --- ahahahahha


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

No. I got the yearling from my friend, who bought two bred does from Remuda. She got Peggy Sue, which was the doe bred to Constellation, and Carol who was bred to Sonset, but aborted after a stressful trailer ride from WA to MI.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

The sister to my yearling(you know...I keep calling her a yearling, she's actually 2 now.) that my friend kept, freshened this year. She looks pretty nice. If Carma freshens like her aunty, I'll be pretty happy!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahhh - I am so sorry about your doe aborting :-(

Dover - thats ok - my puppy is 21 months - and we still call her the "baby" - LOL!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

He looks great, a thick guy. You must be proud!! You DEFINITELY seen more Nubi girls now!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW, is he ever a looker! Congrats on getting him.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes - I need more nubi girls~~~


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:laugh: Lucky boy! You are already growing his harem. :thumbup:


----------

